# 03 Spec V vs. Mazdaspeed Pretege vs. Eclipse GTS ????



## bjsdabomb (Mar 10, 2003)

Who do u think would win out of these three or the top contenders would be to these cars?????

lates,


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, I would say an Eclipse GST. never heard of a GTS eclipse.

However, the MSP and Spec would be close, pretty much a drivers race, I'm 95% sure the GST would take both cars in top end. Modded,,,,,,,GST owns.


----------



## bjsdabomb (Mar 10, 2003)

well just to let you know the GST production was stopped in 99'...the last time it was turbo....Now its the GTS which is 210(?) Horsepower and not turbo.....so next time get your shit strait/

lates,


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wtf noob? Hahaha.......love your sig. Too bad I know a bunch of 1.6s that could smoke your pathetic noob arse.


lets see. 210hp vs 180hp........................I'd give that one to the eclipse.


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

so let me get this straight ur trying to compare a 25g canadian spec v to a 34g canadain eclipse....wheres the intelligance in that


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2004 BLK. SPEC-V said:


> *so let me get this straight ur trying to compare a 25g canadian spec v to a 34g canadain eclipse....wheres the intelligance in that *


He's got the "spec V can take anything" mentality....................that's where the intelligence is


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

wow this is funny haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2003)

1 & 2: Spec V/protege turbo: drivers race, both good for low 15s in good hands.

3: Eclipse GTS: Yes, its got the most horsepower, but its also the heaviest and the majority i've seen run are good for mid 15s.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

watch it man...if mike wouldnt have said he never heard of a gts eclipse i would have said it. there's no need in acting like a bitch anytime you have to correct someone. but like caffiene said its btwn the spec and mazda. eclipse is way over rated.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Having driven an Eclipse (GT) and a Spec (and seen a Mazdaspeed Protege at the track), I'd have to say that while it'd be VERY close at low speeds, the faster it gets, the further the Eclipse will pull away. That 24 vavle V6 just has too much roll-on punch (and trap speed too), and since I know they will pull into the low 140mph range (whereas MSP are governed at 130mph, and Spec's can barely get over 130), it'd definately have the edge out on the highway (and probably by a little at the big end of the track).

Sooooo............basically, the Eclipse is NOT way overated, and WILL actually beat the other two with equal drivers.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

My opinion, based on driving the Spec V and the Eclipse GT is out of the two, the Spec V will take the Eclipse in the 1/4 with equal drivers. The Eclipse has a stronger top end, but in the good ol 1/4 mile drag, it won't even be a factor. The Protege is a nice car, and the ones I've seen run at the track are good for 15.5's stock. But I've seen and driven Spec V's at the track that turn 15.0 - 15.2 at the track, with my best time being a 15.19 driving my friends Spec V. He lowered his tire pressure and pulled off the 15.0. I'd say with 3 equal drivers, the Spec will win in the quarter mile.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

in the twisties the mazda would own them all...but that wasnt the question asked


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *He's got the "spec V can take anything" mentality....................that's where the intelligence is  *


You mean they can't? Damn! I need to trade my shit in.


----------

